# Squash is on tv tonight - worth a watch!



## Snelly (Oct 31, 2013)

As some know, my main sport is squash and I think it is the best game in the world. Tonight, for the first time in over 20 years, squash is being televised by the bbc again.   The World championship quarter finals are on freesat channel 981 on the red button HD channel at 2130. 

If you watch this, you will see how much squash has changed and is now much more tv friendly. Forbes magazine recently declared the game as the healthiest sport in the world.  It really is amazing to watch the best players play.

Please tune in and give it a go, even if only for a couple of minutes.  Squash needs all the support it can get.

Thanks.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 31, 2013)

Good game, efficient use of space

Wonder where Forbes get their numbers from - it always used to have a (unfair?) reputation for people keeling over and dying on court.

Should ban massive graphite raquets - bring back good old Dunlop Maxfli - I stil have one upstairs and it is still a great raquet


----------



## IanG (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent - thanks for the heads up - it is being shown all next week too! I enjoyed my lunchtime game today but now I can see how it's supposed to be done. 

I went to an exhibition match of Jahangir Kahn's back in the mid 80's and was blown away !


----------



## CMAC (Oct 31, 2013)

used to play competitively a long time ago, interesting you should mention Jahangir:smirk:

Cant believe the size of the rackets now. As much as I loved playing it's really not great TV for anymore than a couple of matches imo


----------



## rosecott (Oct 31, 2013)

Snelly said:



			As some know, my main sport is squash and I think it is the best game in the world. Tonight, for the first time in over 20 years, squash is being televised by the bbc again.   The World championship quarter finals are on freesat channel 981 on the red button HD channel at 2130. 

If you watch this, you will see how much squash has changed and is now much more tv friendly. Forbes magazine recently declared the game as the healthiest sport in the world.  It really is amazing to watch the best players play.

Please tune in and give it a go, even if only for a couple of minutes.  Squash needs all the support it can get.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Having played squash at a decent level until the family forced me to quit at age 65, I would love to see it becoming a popular sport on television *BUT* I watched it recently on SKY and it still doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2013)

I played tennis,badminton and squash just with mates for years, but loved squash the most. A far better range of shots in squash than the others.


----------



## richart (Oct 31, 2013)

I have played a lot of tennis and badminton over the years, but I just don't see the attraction of squash. As a spectator sport it is on a par with dressage and synchronised swimming. Actually synchronised swimming is more exciting as you get to see rather attractive young ladies parading round the pool in their costumes.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 31, 2013)

richart said:



			I have played a lot of tennis and badminton over the years, but I just don't see the attraction of squash. As a spectator sport it is on a par with dressage and synchronised swimming. Actually synchronised swimming is more exciting as you get to see rather attractive young ladies parading round the pool in their costumes. 

Click to expand...

Give it a watch now Richard. You couldn't be more wrong. It's great tv but a shame about the shocking commentary.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Snelly.   Played for 30 years and at County level, watching now.

Jonah Barrington and Geoff Hunt were my heros along with the Khans.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 31, 2013)

They have improved the see through court from the ones in the past.   Some good squash being played but always surprised at the amount of cross court crap that is played at that level.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 31, 2013)

Used to play until dodgy lower back forced me to resort to golf..

I remember seeing the British Open (I think) in Birmingham a few years back. ALthough I'd played at a reasonable level I couldn't believe the athleticism, speed and fitness of the top players. It was astonishing. 

I was reading somewhere recently that it has failed to make it into the olympics again. A great shame, as this would have provided funding and support for the sport all over the world and given it a bit of a kick start.

Not sure about the cross-court comment. If they're doing it, there must be a reason. I suspect it's a bit more accurate and probing than even good ams serve up. Or maybe an error down the line is a bit more easily punished ?


----------



## Snelly (Nov 1, 2013)

It's on again tonight.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2013)

I love squash and played regularly for a while didn't play as much this year due to golf dominating  I don't know any of the pro players though so that just shows the lack of coverage. My old man used to play to a high level and he got me into the game.

Watching the pros makes me think that they must be some of the fittest athletes out there because every point seems to go on for a such long time! Some of the rallies are lung burners!

Easily the best racket sport there is imo.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2013)

I quite often play golf with one of our members who I knew to be the County number one squash player some years back. I asked him what his best achievement was and he said that he on played in the quarter final of the British Open. A real smashing, modest guy!


----------

